

NSA chief Alexander retires - line-zero
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/28/nsa-chief-keith-alexander-snowden-retirement-speech

======
cyphunk
> “Can anyone guess what number he keeps on his parking spot at Fort Meade?”
> Dempsey said. “007.”

I'm reminded of Trevor Paglen's documentation of the military departmental
patches. It's as though they are all boys clubs with secret hand-shakes. And
here we have another member of one such boys club leaving. -- these
institutions need an upgrade in the general level of competence.

------
Zigurd
One down. Now to ask why does someone who was "least untruthful" in replying
to questions before Congress still have his job?

